# Fallin_free pics



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

This is some pictures of me










(just 17)

The early skateboarding years, cheesy smile no drugs, this is mr skateboarder me who likes to get drunk and jump around on a piece of wood










later skateboarding years, self relective me, smoking resin and having a good time overall woop de doop also lost my cheesy little smile










(17 almost 18 )

The late stoner years , not much skating, lots of smoking , had several dissacoitive experinces and always very spaced out and going further down the rabbit hole(I think it was being stoned and watching fantasia and watching a program about quantam mechanics that did the worst damage), hence the bad fashion sense (the stripey jumper), This is spaced out stoner me prior to meltdown, the eyes look at the EYES!










(18 almost 19)

The post stoner years - Depersonlised , not on drugs apart from prescribed meds and alchol, revert to better and darker fashion sense, feel like im on mars half the time , disregard for hair (although ive never really cared much about my hair anyway) and increased interest in philosphy and increased anxiety etc etc and from the look of the photo , no neck. This is drugged up anxious paranoid me


----------

